

Moonpig: A Billing System that Doesn't Suck - jacobmattison
http://blog.plover.com/2013/12/17/#Moonpig

======
tehwalrus
In spite of the source code in perl, I really enjoyed this article - an
interesting tour of a billing system and some opinions.

